# Freezing Mariuana... can you do that?



## NugSack (Dec 21, 2011)

What do you do with harvest if it's more than State's allowable useable?​


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 21, 2011)

NugSack said:
			
		

> What do you do with harvest if it's more than State's allowable useable?​



Hide it.  Like Puffin said, marijuana will do fine for years when stored in a cool dark place.  Freezing can damage trichomes.


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 21, 2011)

Change XX to TT and it will answer your question

hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJNZS5KpU0s


----------



## mountain man (Dec 21, 2011)

You ROCK Dman !  Thanks i needed that.......      Ya dig ?


----------



## 3patas (Dec 22, 2011)

NugSack said:
			
		

> What do you do with harvest if it's more than State's allowable useable?​


masson jars the best solution freezing weed will make thricomes to fall off


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 22, 2011)

mountain man said:
			
		

> You ROCK Dman ! Thanks i needed that....... Ya dig ?


 
I dig.


----------

